# [video]Audi A4 Spot - Dennis Strehlau



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice AUDI A4 SPOT with me!
It was a lot of fun to do it, but also HARD work. But the result is AWESOME!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juixxNTAo0Y








Greetings...Dennis


----------



## TomZ (Oct 9, 2008)

That isn't a $2 cube, right? Or is it?

It must be an honour to be contacted for a cubing ad.


----------



## joey (Oct 9, 2008)

MAAAN ! That's awesome! No idea what's going on, but it's awesome!


----------



## Garmon (Oct 9, 2008)

Cool! I don't understand what he's saying though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2008)

Very cool! I wish I knew German so I could understand it. Some kind of allegorizing the cube to building fine cars, I assume? It would be nice to have an English translation.

The look to the video is very nice.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 9, 2008)

Even though I couldn't understand a word they said, awesome!


----------



## Simboubou (Oct 9, 2008)

You need something like 2min30 to solve your cube, I am disappointed.
Looks like Francois Sechet's Add.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 9, 2008)

Simboubou said:


> You need something like 2min30 to solve your cube, I am disappointed.
> Looks like Francois Sechet's Add.



2:30?

HAHA,


----------



## KConny (Oct 9, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> It would be nice to have an English translation



From what I could understand it was just a bunch of business talk. Not very intresting.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice technique for solving the cube. It reminds me of the Bob Burton beginners method for Pyraminx 

What I don't understand is that I will pick you up tomorrow in my Seat Ibiza .... and than we will either use that car or the VW Touran?
Where are the Audi's?

And the text was mostly like Mike said. A description of 1 department, another one, another one, etc (represented by the solved layer) and when you combine them all perfectly you get the wanted result.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Nice technique for solving the cube. It reminds me of the Bob Burton beginners method for Pyraminx
> 
> What I don't understand is that I will pick you up tomorrow in my Seat Ibiza .... and than we will either use that car or the VW Touran?
> Where are the Audi's?
> ...



EVERYTHING WHAT YOU SAID IS RIGHT!
also about the Touran, but no AUDI, not yet 

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Nice technique for solving the cube. It reminds me of the Bob Burton beginners method for Pyraminx



I think that method is probably much more efficient on Pyraminx than on the cube. And if that's the method he used, then I'm rather amazed he solved it in such a small amount of time!



Spoiler



If I remember correctly, the Bob Burton beginner's method for Pyraminx is:
1. solve a face
2. pick another face
3. repeat steps 1 and 2 until solved
Please let me know if I got that wrong.


----------



## Dene (Oct 9, 2008)

Lol, awesome Mr. Strehlau! Very professional!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 10, 2008)

Dene said:


> Lol, awesome Mr. Strehlau! Very professional!



Thanks
The camera, wich shot the video, was around 200.000$, really crazy

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 10, 2008)

joey said:


> MAAAN ! That's awesome! No idea what's going on, but it's awesome!



if i wasn't utterly "germaned out" right now, i would offer a translation.


----------



## pjk (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice Dennis, good work.


----------



## Henrik (Oct 11, 2008)

pjk said:


> Nice Dennis, good work.



Thanks 

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 11, 2008)

Henrik said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Dennis, good work.
> ...




Uh..that's interesting.


----------



## tim (Oct 11, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> Henrik said:
> 
> 
> > pjk said:
> ...



Dennis is currently in Denmark


----------



## jcuber (Oct 12, 2008)

What kind of tiles were on that cube? I have never seen any like it!


----------



## hdskull (Oct 12, 2008)

Did you get an free audi ? lol


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 12, 2008)

No, i didnt get a free audi
And, yes, i send a reply from hendriks place, thats why...i was just reading that and was like: ?!?! whats that xD
So Tim, you are right!

Greetings...Dennis


----------

